# State College, PA area rides?



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll be in and around State College for a week(sept29-oct5 or 6) of camping and riding(mtb & road), looking for some good route ideas.

Camping in Rothrock(Penn-Roosevelt or Greenwood Furnance) for part of the week then maybe Black Moshannon the rest of the week, so if you've got some good routes that run through those areas it'd be a bonus. But I don't mind loading up and driving a bit if need be.

Anything in the 20-50 mile range along some low-traffic roads that show me what the area has to offer.

I've got an Edge 705, so if you got any rides on motionbased.com, just shoot me the info and I'll look it up.

Also, thinking about bringing the city bike(singlespeed hardtail w/ street tires) to explore the town and/or campus. Worth it or not?

Thanks
T


----------



## lal (Sep 22, 2008)

The following link is a wonderful ride, rail/trail, no cars, one way, 60 miles, less than 2% grade so pretty flat but a great relaxing ride http://www.gis.dcnr.state.pa.us/railtrails/oneTrail.aspx?name=Pine+Creek+TRAIL&RegID=2 start near Avis on route 44, about an hour and a half from State College thru Jersey Shore,Pa


----------



## slm135 (Aug 13, 2007)

I mainly rode mtn. bikes when I lived in the area, but more recently I've ridden on some roads when visiting the area. Here's a link to some road rides.


----------



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys. I came across a link for the CRBC site through Mt Nittany Wheelwork's website, looks like the sort of thing I'm looking for. I printed off the maps and even found a couple of the rides on motionbased to download to the Garmin.

I've got road routes, mtb trails, disc golf courses and hiking trails all laid out, now all I need is good weather.

T


----------

